# Life of a GDMO



## dk3what (28 Feb 2019)

Currently a 4th year medical student, accepted for a family medicine residency starting July 2019. I've spoken to the Ontario Recruiter for a lot of the basic information but wanted to reach out and gain as many opinions/perspectives from currently serving MOs. 

1. I have the option of entering the MOTP program currently vs doing direct entry once I finish my residency. Any particular pros/cons of the two options besides an extra two years of working towards your pension? The salary under the MOTP program is a few thousand above what you get as a resident.

2. The recruiter indicated that while posting locations are not guaranteed, broad preferences such as wanting to reside in a particular province (Ontario), will be also guaranteed. Is this similar to what you have seen/experienced?

3. My father was in the military, so I'm familiar with the lifestyle, but my partner is unsure regarding this option. Could people comment on family life, especially when the partner is also in a demanding profession (i.e. medicine, dentistry). 

4. Any practical aspects of a career in CAF that you only realized once joining. 

Appreciate any insight. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariomike (28 Feb 2019)

dk3what said:
			
		

> Appreciate any insight.



In case you have not yet seen them, you may ( or may not ) find these discussions of interest,



> Medical Officer question
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/121614.0
> 
> Medical Officer Questions...
> ...


----------



## Throwaway987 (1 Mar 2019)

Military members aren’t permitted to make any comments that might reflect discredit on the CAF. By definition, any public or official information will only provide one point of view. 

Have you tried contacting any military doctors at our medical clinics? A personal phone conversation or a chat over a few beers could be helpful. 

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/health-support/medical-dental-centers.html


----------

